# Conversion of JD 67 loader to quik-change



## jejennings (Oct 11, 2011)

Has anyone successfully converted a 1987 John Deere Model 67 loader to take quik-change buckets? I am hoping that castings from a later JD model might bolt up to the boom ends and hydraulic cylinders of the 67 with minimal adaptation.


----------

